# Typical discount on Cartier?



## nrk

I'm shopping for a Santos Dumont XL. I have a pretty good sense of where typical discounts come in for other watches, but I'm not sure whether Cartier typically offer a discount through the boutique or AD. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## NavalFlight

No watch brand discounts through their boutiques. You may get swag or an extra band, or a good deal on financing, but no discounts. 

ADs are getting stricter with discounts as well. My friend just bought a black santos chrono and was able to get tax free only (8% discount). 

Cartier watches are retaining value right now so there isn’t much discounting on the secondary market. I just paid $8,800 for two Santos 100s, a large and a medium. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath

Lots of experience, we didn't "offer", you had to work for it.


----------



## nrk

Thanks guys, good to know. I'm sure nobody likes paying for something only to later find out that everyone else gets a substantial discount.


----------



## NavalFlight

A good rule of thumb though is that whatever watch you buy on the secondary market, it won’t lose substantial value since the secondary market is priced at market value. 

Buy used and be comforted in the knowledge that you paid fair market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster

Cartier here has a zero discount policy. Mimicking Rolex and Tudor it seems.


----------



## Cybotron

I got a slight discount on my Cartier Drive at Tourneau. I bought from them before so that is probably why.


----------



## Watchbreath

Pongster said:


> Cartier here has a zero discount policy. Mimicking Rolex and Tudor it seems.


It's not written in stone.


----------



## Pongster

Watchbreath said:


> It's not written in stone.


i would imagine that like most anywhere else, you can probably negotiate a discount at an AD. But from boutiques, the policy is zero discount (at least that's what the boutique here told us when we got a watch for my wife's sister last Christmas).

my own Cartier collection, all three watches were obtained at a discount three years ago from the same boutique (actually, from same salesperson who told us no more discounts).

personally, i have only heard three brands tell me no discounts on any watch (all last Christmas): Rolex, Tudor and Cartier.


----------



## Watchbreath

Pongster said:


> i would imagine that like most anywhere else, you can probably negotiate a discount at an AD. But from boutiques, the policy is zero discount (at least that's what the boutique here told us when we got a watch for my wife's sister last Christmas).
> 
> my own Cartier collection, all three watches were obtained at a discount three years ago from the same boutique (actually, from same salesperson who told us no more discounts).
> 
> personally, i have only heard three brands tell me no discounts on any watch (all last Christmas): Rolex, Tudor and Cartier.


For regular customers, it's written in sand.


----------



## Pongster

Watchbreath said:


> For regular customers, it's written in sand.


good for you. I surmise you have been able to get a discount from a Cartier boutique recently?


----------



## Watchbreath

Pongster said:


> good for you. I surmise you have been able to get a discount from a Cartier boutique recently?


Oh, I mentioned that I used to sell Cartier.


----------



## yngrshr

I wouldn't really fight too hard for a discount on the new Santos models, OP. Unless you're going after a higher end version, the steel versions are pretty much at MSRP. Maybe you can save on taxes. That's about it. The ADs can't even keep them in stock (I bought mine on Friday and the AD hadn't had the two in stock longer than that morning).


----------



## Eciton

I approached a UK jewelers asking about a discount on a Tank Solo XL via the live chat on their website. They immediately offered 15% for a cash purchase or something like 10% with finance. No effort at all. Santos probably a different story!


----------



## J__D

Eciton said:


> I approached a UK jewelers asking about a discount on a Tank Solo XL via the live chat on their website. They immediately offered 15% for a cash purchase or something like 10% with finance. No effort at all. Santos probably a different story!


Are you able to say which one? I'm not looking for a Tank, but would be curious to see if they'd do similar on another model


----------



## R33ceW

Eciton said:


> I approached a UK jewelers asking about a discount on a Tank Solo XL via the live chat on their website. They immediately offered 15% for a cash purchase or something like 10% with finance. No effort at all. Santos probably a different story!


could please tell which jewellers this was. Thanks


----------



## Pongster

Watchbreath said:


> Oh, I mentioned that I used to sell Cartier.


really? That's nice to know. Maybe you can give us some inside scoop.


----------



## Watchbreath

Pongster said:


> really? That's nice to know. Maybe you can give us some inside scoop.


It's been a few years, so the "scoops" would be really moldy.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Call around, you may be able to get something off but not much. All the stainless steel santos have been harder to get a discount on since they are becoming really hot items.


----------



## abdullahnr

In the middle east, no discounts from boutiques is what I was told. Was checking for a tank solo large


----------



## MackyP

Just wanted to share my last few purchases... No discount but rather free straps

Ballon Blue TT - nothing free (didn't try to ask as this was my first purchase
Cartier Santos Stainless Medium - replaced calf included with alligator + free alligator strap
Cartier Santos TT Large - replaced calf included with alligator + free alligator strap
Tank Solo XL - fwo free alligator straps
Tans Solo L - two free alligator straps


----------



## Watchbreath

MackyP said:


> Just wanted to share my last few purchases... No discount but rather free straps
> 
> Ballon Blue TT - nothing free (didn't try to ask as this was my first purchase
> Cartier Santos Stainless Medium - replaced calf included with alligator + free alligator strap
> Cartier Santos TT Large - replaced calf included with alligator + free alligator strap
> Tank Solo XL - fwo free alligator straps
> Tans Solo L - two free alligator straps


Tossing in a free watch-winder by some AD's.


----------



## NavalFlight

Needless to say, I think the consensus answer for the OP is that you won’t find a discount for a new Cartier, though you may be able to get some free accessories. 

Depending on the model, you may be able to find discounted models on the used market, but the popular models are actually selling at or above retail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malioil

abdullahnr said:


> In the middle east, no discounts from boutiques is what I was told. Was checking for a tank solo large


Second that. Can still get a discount on Tudor but nothing from Cartier, more and more boutiques have a fixed price policy... ADs, different story.


----------



## Jonathan T

My Cartier AD gave 5% off my wife's Tank without even me asking. On my next potential Cartier purchase (for myself), i'll probably ask for the discount again.


----------

